# Golden Mohawk!



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wanted to share a few photos from a recent swim. What do you think of Harley's new do?!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Harley's new do!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Midlife crisis?


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Midlife crisis?


Haha, perhaps!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He looks perfectly happy with his new do!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Quite smashing. He should try some washable hair dye on it. Perhaps Orange, for Halloween.


----------

